# Inter in testa al campionato



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Dopo la vittoria nel derby i nerazzuri di Mancini raggiungono la vetta della Serie A in solitaria, a punteggio pieno dopo 3 gare. Quanto durerà? L'Inter può seriamente vincere lo scudetto? A voi i commenti.


----------



## malos (13 Settembre 2015)

Non lo so, l'unica cosa sicura ormai da anni è che non lo vinciamo noi. Sinceramente degli altri m'interessa poco visto che lo vincono o juve o inter, non so chi è meglio. Se aspettiamo la roma campa cavallo.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dopo la vittoria nel derby i nerazzuri di Mancini raggiungono la vetta della Serie A in solitaria, a punteggio pieno dopo 3 gare. Quanto durerà? L'Inter può seriamente vincere lo scudetto? A voi i commenti.



...è in testa per caso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Sempre un golletto di scarto, tanta fortuna in piccole grandi situazioni, 9 punti così

Se non migliorano al più presto sotto ogni punto di vista, non vanno da nessuna parte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2015)

Non lo vinceranno loro.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Un mio amico mi sta dicendo da mezzora che l'Inter è 10 spanne sopra il Milan. Io sinceramente dopo questa sera ho visto una squadra molto simile a noi, che ha vinto solamente per un bel gesto tecnico di un centrocampista. Tutta sta enorme differenza non la vedo.


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2015)

Comincio seriamente a pensare che lo vinceranno, ma non perchè sono una grande squadra, anzi. Ma per il semplice motivo che con il nostro suicidio non esista nessuno all'altezza loro (la Roma non mi convince).


----------



## Aragorn (13 Settembre 2015)

Se la Roma regala loro lo scudetto pure stavolta merita veramente di fallire


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comincio seriamente a pensare che lo vinceranno, ma non perchè sono una grande squadra, anzi. Ma per il semplice motivo che con il nostro suicidio non esista nessuno all'altezza loro (la Roma non mi convince).



...più facile che lo vinca il Chievo.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2015)

Il titolo è sbagliato, dovrebbe essere "Come fa l'Inter a trovarsi in testa al campionato?".


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

2° posto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2015)

Se hanno 'sto ano tutto l'anno vincono loro, sennò no.

Hanno sfangato 3 partite su 3 contro squadre scarse


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Settembre 2015)

Occhio a questi...


----------



## sballotello (13 Settembre 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dopo la vittoria nel derby i nerazzuri di Mancini raggiungono la vetta della Serie A in solitaria, a punteggio pieno dopo 3 gare. Quanto durerà? L'Inter può seriamente vincere lo scudetto? A voi i commenti.



Durerà fino all ultima giornata


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se la Roma regala loro lo scudetto pure stavolta merita veramente di fallire



Sto aspettando il cadavere sulla riva del fiume, quando arriverà non accetterò MAI PIÙ argomentazioni del tipo "campionato falsato contro la Roma", "meritavamo noi" e altri piagnistei simili. Questo a prescindere che la vincitrice dello scudo si chiami Juve, Inter, Milan o Pergocrema.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...più facile che lo vinca il Chievo.



Hanno fatto 9 punti nelle prime 3 gare giocando uno schifo, possono solo migliorare. Mancini sa come vincere il campionato. Kondogbi, Icardi, Jovetic sono giocatori che possono davvero decidere da soli le partite in un campionato come il nostro. Non hanno le coppe. La Roma sembra ancora non credibile per lo scudo.

Mi sembrano troppi elementi a favore.


----------



## danjr (13 Settembre 2015)

Fanno talmente schifo che non possono far altro che migliorare... Quindi si, possono vincere


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Lo scudetto lo vincerà la Roma.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Settembre 2015)

Non entreranno nemmeno in Champions. Segnatevi queste parole.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Settimana prossima c'è un importante banco di prova contro il Chievo. Vediamo.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comincio seriamente a pensare che lo vinceranno, ma non perchè sono una grande squadra, anzi. Ma per il semplice motivo che con il nostro suicidio non esista nessuno all'altezza loro (la Roma non mi convince).



Se quest'Inter vince lo scudetto la Roma si deve sotterrare, voi altrettanto.
Non può essere sempre domenica.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Comunque vada, sarà una vittoria storica. 

Vincerà, per la prima volta nella storia della Serie A, una squadra con la proprietà straniera. Inter o Roma.

La concorrenza è già fuori dai giochi.


----------



## Ba Matte (13 Settembre 2015)

Non ho paura dell'inter ho paura che la Juve non si riprenda e che la Roma come al solito sbandi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2015)

Arriveranno tra le prime tre,ma non vinceranno lo scudo.


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2015)

Le loro prossime partite sono:
Chievo-Inter
Inter-Verona
Inter-Fiorentina
Sampdoria-Inter

Rischiano davvero di fare un bel filotto. Poi ci sarebbe la sfida con la Juventus (a San Siro), ma ho la netta impressione che non arriveremo in condizioni migliori di queste.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Settembre 2015)

Avrebbero dovuto fare 3 punti al massimo.
Comunque lo scudetto lo vincerà la juve, ma, se per caso i gobbi dovessero fallire, allora credo sarebbe l'inter a vincere. La Roma non ci riuscirebbe neanche giocando da sola...


----------



## Black (14 Settembre 2015)

fin'ora 3 vittorie di cubo. Il che può voler dire che prima o poi girerà male anche per loro, oppure che quando cominceranno a ingranare non c'è ne sarà per nessuno. Sarà un duello tra Inter e Roma?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Le loro prossime partite sono:
> Chievo-Inter
> Inter-Verona
> Inter-Fiorentina
> ...



Non darei così scontata la vittoria dell'Inter.


----------



## Sir Pilade (14 Settembre 2015)

Dureremo poco in vetta non temete, però certo dopo questo inizio (seppur giocando maluccio) almeno il terzo posto me lo aspetto!


----------



## Atletico Maniero (14 Settembre 2015)

Certo che hanno pure un mazzo grande come una casa. 3 partite che meritavano di pareggiare e le hanno vinte tutte e 3. A qst punto sembra piuttosto facile vedere un nuovo Roma-Inter per lo scudo, come accadeva non moltissimi anni fa. Noi ci stiamo suicidando quindi le squadre che attualmente dovrebbero divorarsi le mani sono Milan e Napoli. Con la Juve che sta facendo del suo meglio per tirarsi fuori dai giochi questo poteva essere l'anno giusto con una campagna di rafforzamento buona.


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Settembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Certo che hanno pure un mazzo grande come una casa. 3 partite che meritavano di pareggiare e le hanno vinte tutte e 3. A qst punto sembra piuttosto facile vedere un nuovo Roma-Inter per lo scudo, come accadeva non moltissimi anni fa. Noi ci stiamo suicidando quindi le squadre che attualmente dovrebbero divorarsi le mani sono Milan e Napoli. Con la Juve che sta facendo del suo meglio per tirarsi fuori dai giochi questo poteva essere l'anno giusto con una campagna di rafforzamento buona.



La Juve si riprenderà, stanne sicuro. Non darla per spacciata. Avete una grande squadra, avete cambiato tanto ed avete nuove giocatori che devono ambientarsi, è normale avere un calo rispetto l'anno scorso. Soprattutto se ci metti Allegri in panca. Però non demordere, la Juve è sempre la Juve. I prescritti in questo avvio hanno avuto fortuna, molta fortuna, ma la ruota gira per tutti eh. Chissà che non inizi a girargli contro già contro il Chievo.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2015)

L'Inter ha già vinto lo scudetto. La Roma arriverà seconda.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha già vinto lo scudetto. La Roma arriverà seconda.



Ma che dici, l'Inter farà 114 punti, la Roma da adesso in poi ne farà 0 e andrà in serie b


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Settembre 2015)

Cosa da non dimenticare. Non hanno coppe europee da giocare, potrebbero anche permettersi di mettere in campo quasi sempre l'11 titolare (infortuni/squalifiche a parte) senza problemi. Beh c'è la Coppa Italia, ma lì giocano le riserve almeno fino ai quarti di finale.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me non arrivano nemmeno in champions


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (14 Settembre 2015)

Sono una squadra normalissima, ma a volte le stagioni vanno così e tutto gira bene e sembra proprio sia il loro anno. Ieri potevano essere sotto 2-0 dopo 15 minuti se non fosse che lo spirito di Robinho si è manifestato sottoforma di Luigi Adriano.


----------



## mèuris (14 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me, non sono attrezzati per la vittoria dello scudetto. Penso che manchi loro un po'di qualità in fase di costruzione del gioco, onestamente. Anche ieri sera, hanno fatto la loro fatica a creare. Inoltre, il primo tempo la fase difensiva è stata piuttosto carente, tra palle perse e distanze sballate tra i reparti; certo,con Miranda titolare e Telles a sinistra, le cose per loro miglioreranno,da questo punto di vista. 

La vittoria del campionato penso che sarà una questione tra la Roma e la Juve, che si riprenderà, credo, nonostante Allegri. 
L'Inter la vedo abbastanza favorita per il terzo posto. Più che altro perché, nonostante il centrocampo sia forse carente in creatività, hanno comunque gente che con uno strappo può risolverti la partita (vedi Guarin ieri) e,soprattutto, davanti hanno gente forte e che salta l'uomo, specie se giocano con il 4-3-3. Anche la difesa,come detto, è un po'da registrare,ma è buona.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2015)

ma veramente ? 3 partite ragazzi.. sono SOLO 3 partite... aspettiamo natale quando saranno a metà classifica ..


----------



## Butcher (14 Settembre 2015)

Vincono loro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2015)

E' il loro anno su 9 punti ne meritavano 3.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> E' il loro anno su 9 punti ne meritavano 3.



Questo intendevo ... un conto è come lo scorso anno ... giocare e asfaltare l'avversario come la giuve lo scorso anno .. un altro è sculare sempre


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2015)

Comunque menzione speciale per Handanovic. Altro che "para solo i rigori", ieri gli ha letteralmente salvato il c.


----------



## Nicco (14 Settembre 2015)

L'inter ha una difesa imbarazzante, la sua fortuna è avere davanti gente che sa giocare a calcio ed un centrocampo muscolare.
Per me non sono da scudetto, non prendiamoci in giro, Mancini non è un allenatore.


----------



## Nicco (14 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Le loro prossime partite sono:
> Chievo-Inter
> Inter-Verona
> Inter-Fiorentina
> ...



Gente stiamo sbarellando, vediamo che fanno a verona intanto che non hanno mai brillato finora, ci mettono poco ad uscire con un pareggio col chievo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Settembre 2015)

Sono a punteggio pieno grazie ai singoli, ma come squadra hanno fatto vedere anche meno di noi. Questo vuol dire che è il loro anno, si giocheranno il titolo con la Roma.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2015)

L'Inter non ha le coppe, per questo è in vantaggio sulla Roma. La Juventus ha un girone di Champions tosto e spenderà molte energie in due competizioni per passare il turno da una parte e risalire la classifica dall'altra. E non parliamo delle squadre che giocano l'Europa League al giovedì... gli unici con gli stessi mezzi dei neroassurdi eravamo noi. E siamo già a -6.


----------



## Lollo interista (14 Settembre 2015)

Per me, in tutta franchezza:

1) Siamo stati fortunati ma abbiamo del potenziale (in rapporto al momento storico e alla serie A attuale) per arrivare sicuramente nelle prime 3

2) Ieri primi 15 minuti agghiaccianti (Murillo completamente spaesato) ma, una volta prese le misure, non mi sembra che voi ci abbiate dominato, alla fine poi siete stati pericolosi con i tiri dalla distanza del nr. 45

Per me, in conclusione, noi abbiamo più margini di miglioramento


----------



## BlackAndWhite (14 Settembre 2015)

sinceramente non hano meritato di vincere nesuna delle 3 partite giocate solo che hano avuto un gran c..lo..e puoi il loro destino e nelle gambe di jovetic e io non penso che jovetic durera tutto l`anno senza infortuni.per me questo anno e veramente il anno della roma


----------



## juventino (20 Settembre 2015)

12 punti in 4 partite quando meritavano di farne massimo 4/5. 
Inizio di campionato estremamente soft che gli consentirà di fare filotto e avere un bel vantaggio da gestire sulle pretendenti. 
Appena un gol subito. 
Nessun infortunio. 
Presenza in attacco di gente che può risolvergli la partita dal nulla.

Se non è il loro anno questo...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2015)

Classifica bugiarda.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Settembre 2015)

E ancora una vittoria. Questa Inter sembra non spegnersi. E settimana prossima il big match contro la Fiorentina.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2015)

prima immeritatamente...ma bisogna a dire che quest'anno nessuno merita di essere primo.


----------



## Ian.moone (23 Settembre 2015)

Ero convinto di riuscire a guadagnare qualche punto sull'inter oggi


----------



## markjordan (23 Settembre 2015)

sfondi
ma la ruota gira


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2015)

Non prendono mai gol. Per questo sono primi, per me, *meritatamente *
l'unica avversaria credibile *sarebbe *il Milan. Sarebbe, perché invece abbiamo già preso 7 gol in più di loro


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Settembre 2015)

Sono felice solo per il buon [MENTION=2358]Sir Pilade[/MENTION]


----------



## Sir Pilade (23 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Sono felice solo per il buon [MENTION=2358]Sir Pilade[/MENTION]


Grazie amico!
Ma ti assicuro che io sinceramente firmerei con il sangue per il 2° posto, e il 3° mi andrebbe benissimo. Certo a quel punto spero di cuore lo vinciate voi il campionato e non la Juve.. ma è troppo presto per ogni giudizio... tra 10 partite si comincerà a capire di più, credo!


----------



## Black (23 Settembre 2015)

non sarà una squadra spettacolare, non dominano, ma vincono e subiscono pochissimi gol. E sappiamo benissimo che in Italia sono le squadre di questo tipo a vincere i campionati.
Inoltre non dimentichiamo che non hanno le coppe.
Sulla carta la Roma è più forte (e oggi si è suicidata), ma ad oggi, anche se è presto, se dovessi puntare sui soldi lo farei sugli antipatici nerazzuri


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Settembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Grazie amico!
> Ma ti assicuro che io sinceramente firmerei con il sangue per il 2° posto, e il 3° mi andrebbe benissimo. Certo a quel punto spero di cuore lo vinciate voi il campionato e non la Juve.. ma è troppo presto per ogni giudizio... tra 10 partite si comincerà a capire di più, credo!


Purtroppo noi ci stiamo suicidando ( non ai livelli della Juve). A sto punto solo perchè tu sei amico , guarda vi voglio campioni, noi, per come facciamo schifo, non ci meritiamo nulla


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2015)

Figurati, la Fiorentina si scanserà come un Carpi qualunque, gol degli ex e via


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Settembre 2015)

San xulo finirà anche per loro.

Rigore negato e traversa piena del Verona. ..

E il Mancio si levera quel sorriso da prendere solo a schiaffi.


----------



## MilanLover (23 Settembre 2015)

Se vincono anche con la Fiorentina questi vanno in fuga


----------



## koti (24 Settembre 2015)

Penso che hanno già vinto il campionato. La Juve ha una squadra annientata dall'ultima sessione di mercato, la Roma sappiamo tutti che non vincerà mai neanche se giocasse da sola. Napoli e Milan figuariamoci (speriamo quanto meno di qualificarci per la Champions). Ergo siamo solo a fine settembre ma il campionato ha già un vincitore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Penso che hanno già vinto il campionato. La Juve ha una squadra annientata dall'ultima sessione di mercato, la Roma sappiamo tutti che non vincerà mai neanche se giocasse da sola. Napoli e Milan figuariamoci (speriamo quanto meno di qualificarci per la Champions). Ergo siamo solo a fine settembre ma il campionato ha già un vincitore.




caleranno anche loro, mancini è bravo a farsi costruire le squadre ma per assemblare e dargli un gioco non è il massimo, per ora stanno sfruttando l ondata di entusiasmo portata dai nuovi arrivi, certo sono una seria candidata a vincere..


----------



## bettyzlatan (24 Settembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Grazie amico!
> Ma ti assicuro che io sinceramente firmerei con il sangue per il 2° posto, e il 3° mi andrebbe benissimo. Certo a quel punto spero di cuore lo vinciate voi il campionato e non la Juve.. ma è troppo presto per ogni giudizio... tra 10 partite si comincerà a capire di più, credo!



no ti prego non si può sentir dire che vuoi far vincere il campionato al milan @@
sarà che sono di milano e questa frase non la si può proprio accettare


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Settembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> no ti prego non si può sentir dire che vuoi far vincere il campionato al milan @@
> sarà che sono di milano e questa frase non la si può proprio accettare



Veramente anche a Milano la maggioranza di noi odia di più la juve


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Settembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> no ti prego non si può sentir dire che vuoi far vincere il campionato al milan @@
> sarà che sono di milano e questa frase non la si può proprio accettare





Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Veramente anche a Milano la maggioranza di noi odia di più la juve



Non ci sono dubbi, a Milano per i cugini spirito di competizione per la Juve solo odio (sportivo naturalmente).

Tra l'altro per un milanese milanista non vedo problemi a considerare l'inter la squadra B di Milano e pertanto a simpatizzarla,
al massimo può essere un problema per gli interisti accettare la realtà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2015)

ma dai ragazzi ma le vedete le partite ?? fanno schifo , sono li per un insieme di fattore C e incompetenza degli avversari .. tempo al tempo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma dai ragazzi ma le vedete le partite ?? fanno schifo , sono li per un insieme di fattore C e incompetenza degli avversari .. tempo al tempo



Vero Lollo, ma fino ad adesso stanno facendo esattamente quello che una squadra deve fare per vincere lo scudetto, ossia vincere contro le "piccole", con tutto il rispetto per Carpi, Verona e altri.


----------



## Gas (24 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Veramente anche a Milano la maggioranza di noi odia di più la juve



Per quanto ho potuto constatare gli interisti odiano più di ogni altra la Juve e secondo il Milan il che è strano per me perchè da Milanista l'insofferenza verso l'Inter supera e distacca quella verso la Juve.


----------



## sballotello (24 Settembre 2015)

Facciamo, anzi i fate, gli esteti del calcio, vincono ma giocano malissimo.. Il Milan invece gioca da schifo, subisce caterve di gol.. Magari ll avessimo noi il problema di essere primi in classifica giocando Male


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Settembre 2015)

12 punti in 4 partite sono la dimostrazione che in questa Serie A per viaggiare bene bastano buoni giocatori all'interno di una squadra costruita attraverso un senso logico.


----------



## Sir Pilade (24 Settembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> no ti prego non si può sentir dire che vuoi far vincere il campionato al milan @@
> sarà che sono di milano e questa frase non la si può proprio accettare



Io mi riferivo alla Roma comunque


----------



## vota DC (24 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non prendono mai gol. Per questo sono primi, per me, *meritatamente *
> l'unica avversaria credibile *sarebbe *il Milan. Sarebbe, perché invece abbiamo già preso 7 gol in più di loro



Tyson a pugilato lo batti pure tu se hai il permesso di picchiarlo mentre se lui ti tocca viene squalificato. Con Melo assassino impunito quando difende e rigore assicurato se cerchi di fermarlo quando attacca è impossibile fare qualcosa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Settembre 2015)

1 gol subito in 5 gare non è un caso, occhio


----------



## Jaqen (24 Settembre 2015)

Calma. La Roma aveva vinto trentordici partite di fila e poi è crollata... giocando anche bene.


----------



## ps18ps (24 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Calma. La Roma aveva vinto trentordici partite di fila e poi è crollata... giocando anche bene.



bhe crollata è un parolone, se non sbaglio arrivò vicino i 90 punti, anzi li superò, è la juve che fece più di 100 punti!!! altrimenti 9 volte su 10 avrebbe vinto lo scudetto. inoltre la juve in quelle dieci partite fece 9 vittorie ed un pareggio se non sbaglio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Settembre 2015)

Massimo risultato col minimo sforzo ed anche un po' di fortuna. Tuttavia ad oggi non mi sembrano in grado di reggere per tutto un campionato su questi livelli. Vedremo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Calma. La Roma aveva vinto trentordici partite di fila e poi è crollata... giocando anche bene.



Si ma la Roma ebbe comunque la Juventus alle spalle che non mollava di un centimetro, dietro l'Inter invece ad oggi sembra esserci il vuoto.


----------



## davoreb (24 Settembre 2015)

Comincio a vederla come possibile candidata al titola ma bisogna dire che ha avuto un calendario davvero facile (derby a parte che è una partita un po' a se).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2015)

L'Inter non vincerà il campionato, in sostituzione della Juventus l'avrebbe dovuto vincere la Roma ma la Roma ha perso contro Zenga... l'ultima giornata di campionato mi ha preoccupato non poco.


----------



## bettyzlatan (24 Settembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Per quanto ho potuto constatare gli interisti odiano più di ogni altra la Juve e secondo il Milan il che è strano per me perchè da Milanista l'insofferenza verso l'Inter supera e distacca quella verso la Juve.



io son uguale a te, ovviamente a entrambe le squadre la juve ci ha rubato un sacco di scudetti, ma nonostante questo, l insofferenza per me è di gran lunga rivolta al Milan


----------



## Butcher (24 Settembre 2015)

Hanno praticamente già vinto lo scudetto. Troppo forti.


----------



## bettyzlatan (24 Settembre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Hanno praticamente già vinto lo scudetto. Troppo forti.



prendi per il c.ulo eh


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Hanno praticamente già vinto lo scudetto. Troppo forti.



Calcio champagne. È già fissata la data dei festeggiamenti


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2015)

Quasi quasi questa Inter mi fa cambiare squadra


----------



## wildfrank (25 Settembre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Facciamo, anzi i fate, gli esteti del calcio, vincono ma giocano malissimo.. Il Milan invece gioca da schifo, subisce caterve di gol.. Magari ll avessimo noi il problema di essere primi in classifica giocando Male



Ecco...........


----------



## wildfrank (25 Settembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> prendi per il c.ulo eh



No, è solo


----------



## Butcher (26 Settembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> prendi per il c.ulo eh




Assolutamente no. Siete di un livello troppo elevato per questa seria A, si lotta già per il 2° posto a settembre, incredibile!


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2015)

Grande Inter questa sera


----------

